# Using HGVC Points to stay at Embassy Suites



## raldrich (Dec 8, 2006)

How do I use points from my new HGVC timeshare to stay at other Hilton family venues (such as Embassy Suites or Hampton Inn)?  Is doing this a good deal?

Thanks all,
Robert


----------



## Sir Newf (Dec 8, 2006)

Many folks here know much more than I do, but I can recommend that you do not convert HGVC to these hotels.  When a Hilton hotel costs over $300 to $500. per nite, it's OK to convert your HGVC points (cost benefit analysis), but for these more inexpensive stays- use cash and save your HGVC for TS or more expensive hotels stays (Europe/NYC)....that's what I've learned from the good folks at TUG.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 9, 2006)

> How do I use points from my new HGVC timeshare to stay at other Hilton family venues (such as Embassy Suites or Hampton Inn)?



*Option #1* - Exchange your HGVC points for HHonors points 
HGVC members can only convert the following year's HGVC points (For example I have until 12/31/06 to convert my *2007* HGVC points)
The current conversion rate for this option is 23 HHonors points for each HGVC point
You can then make your hotel reservation via the Hilton HHonors Program (an independent program - http://hhonors.hilton.com/en/hhonors/rewards). 
See page 28 of your 2006 Member Guide (for the high level overview)
See page 83 of your 2006 Member Guide for more details (starting in the 1st column under the Section titled “Converting”)

*Option #2* - Make a Hilton hotel reservation via the HGVClub 
HGVC Members can use any HGVC points (current year's points, deposited points and/or borrowed points)
The current conversion rate for this option depends on the hotel reward
-	HHonors VIP Reward are at a rate of 23 HHonors points for each HGVC point
-	All other hotel rewards are at a rate of 20 HHonors points for each HGVC point 
See page 32 of your 2006 Member Guide (for the high level overview)
See page 82 of your 2006 Member Guide for more details (starting in the 1st column under the Section titled “Club Partner Perks and Hilton Hotel Reservation”)

Hotel Reward Availability is the same with both options since the source is the same. Hotel Reward availability can be found for each hotel by logging into your HHonors account at the Hilton website. 

To get familiar with the Hilton hotel reward program, I suggest visiting the Hilton Honors website and boards such as flyertalk  (http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=417 )

As a HGVC member you’ll automatically receive Silver VIP membership into the HHonors program (http://hhonors.hilton.com/en/hhonors/benefits/levels.jhtml )

The best hotel reward deal is the VIP-Only Vacation reward for HHonors members with VIP status http://hhonors.hilton.com/en/hhonors/rewards/vip.jhtml  - 6 nights in a category 6 for 175,000 HHonors points (65,000 HHonors point saving over the standard hotel reward) 



> Is doing this a good deal?


I think you’re going to have to decide based on the hotel you choose compared to the timeshare cost (exchange fee, maintenance fee, etc). I’ve only used the VIP rewards for hotels in Europe during peak travel periods where the standard room rates were very high.

*edited on 12/10/06 to correct the year - changed from 2008 to 2007 (see bold red font above)*


----------

